# How do I teach my dog not to be so rough with smaller dogs? [ANSWERED]



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

Thinking about getting a 15 inch beagle soon; we've got the space, got the yard so why not? We gotta find a good breeder so it's still a thought in the air.

Anyway, my German shepherd is really a good dog but it seems he doesn't know how huge he is. My Aunt's puppy came by and he was chasing it around and pushing it with his paws, honestly it was similar to a cat playing with a mouse. I stopped him from pushing more to avoid the pup getting stressed. 

Is there any way I can teach him to be gentler? Don't hesitate to ask me questions


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

How old is your GSD?


----------



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> How old is your GSD?


1 year and 1 month. I believe he's still considered a puppy but I can't be for sure


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, and males mature at a slower rate than females. Give him some time to grow up, I think he'll calm down probably. He's sort of right at that teenage phase, which doesn't always lead to good decisions. 

If it were me, I'd hold off a bit before introding a new puppy into the household; especially so much smaller a breed. 

He might be fine once he's more mature, and again he might not. What's plan B if he's too rough with the beagle?


----------



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yeah, and males mature at a slower rate than females. Give him some time to grow up, I think he'll calm down probably. He's sort of right at that teenage phase, which doesn't always lead to good decisions.
> 
> If it were me, I'd hold off a bit before introding a new puppy into the household; especially so much smaller a breed.
> 
> He might be fine once he's more mature, and again he might not. What's plan B if he's too rough with the beagle?


I wouldn't want to give away the beagle (but if worst comes to worst I'll do whatever is best), so I was thinking of separating him when he gets too rough and teaching him boundaries. Maybe taking him in his crate to calm down or get most of his energy out?
His dad comes over every now and then, so I hope an older dog will help with that.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I didn't realize you already had the beagle! In that case, yeah supervised play and strongly enforced boundaries. Good luck!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't think you'll teach a dog "gentle play" with smaller other dogs. This is more something they either naturally do (temperament) or learn with experience, mostly with other adult small dogs who already know how to say "no".
What you can do is just ask him to stop and chill when he gets too rough. This will evolve with time, not all adult dogs are good with young pups.
It usually gets more balanced when the pup grows up and learns how to communicate efficiently.
.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm not so sure this is fixable, especially for a bossy, dominant personality.
My female GSD had puppies right before I adopted her from the shelter. So I figured wrongly that she'd be gentle with smaller younger dogs. Nope. She starts out playing, then gets rougher til she totally dominates the younger dogs even if they're larger than her. 
I think some dogs never outgrow their rough play with other dogs.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Chloé&Buck said:


> I don't think you'll teach a dog "gentle play" with smaller other dogs. This is more something they either naturally do (temperament) or learn with experience, mostly with other adult small dogs who already know how to say "no".
> What you can do is just ask him to stop and chill when he gets too rough. This will evolve with time, not all adult dogs are good with young pups.
> It usually gets more balanced when the pup grows up and learns how to communicate efficiently.
> .


I'm not sure but what I can say is that I have a 90lb male shepherd who is one of the few I totally trust with small dogs. He seems to fit the description of it's just something he naturally does.

He did grow up with a toy breed, but I don't feel like I ever taught him to be gentle with her. He just was. I don't recall ever having to get after him, even as a puppy. This toy breed was already a senior and he just was always good to her. I was so lucky.

He really seems to love the littles. He will play with them if they want to play with him but he never squashes them or chases them or uses his size against them. He even babysits a tiny geriatric chihuahua who boards. 

I wouldn't hesitate for him to live with another toy breed but _I_ don't want one so he won't ha ha. But I'm happy he gets to hang out with his little friends at the kennel.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it often comes down to the personality of both dogs. If the smaller dog is dominant and the larger respects that position, you’re fine. If not, then you will have to manage carefully.
I have 2 schipperkes in the house, one is top dog and one is bottom. Gus is over the top respectful of top dog but will bully the bottom dog if not managed properly. In my house, I have to keep on top of my dominant schipp as SHE will bully Gus if allowed.


----------



## Far_Okra (Oct 2, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> I didn't realize you already had the beagle! In that case, yeah supervised play and strongly enforced boundaries. Good luck!


oh no we don't have the beagle yet! sorry if I made it seem that way, like I said in the post its still a thought in the air! There are a couple of factors that need to happen before its confirmed for the beagle but there's no harm in being precautionary!! Thank you!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd wait until the GSD was 2+ if it were me. Then supervised play only, for awhile and separation when necessary. Introduce the dogs outside and hopefully they'll be best buds bit really not the best pairing for a German Shepherd.


----------

